# where to get CHEAP 45acp fmj?



## swampcrawler (Sep 15, 2011)

just got my press set up. about to order my shellplate#45 from hornady, and have powder and primers and dies, and some cases. 

all i still need is a case of bullets. this will be strictly range ammo, and my hk45 seems to be able to digest nearly anything, so just whatever botom of the barrel, cheaper than dirt bullets you guys can scrape up would be awsome.

also, WHY DID I GO SO LONG WITHOUT RELOADING?! its so cool. :smt082


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

It is very cool! These are Pretty good deal they are good to deal with and make a decent bullet. You should do pretty good with them.

I load a bunch of these and I also load Montana Golds but you have to buy MG's in Bulk like 3500 at a time to realize good savings.

Good luck

RCG


----------



## swampcrawler (Sep 15, 2011)

perfect. thanks a ton. :mrgreen:


----------



## noylj (Dec 8, 2011)

You can save a bit more with 185-200gn bullets instead of 230gn.
I assume your H&K can't digest cast lead?


----------



## Jammersix (Mar 10, 2012)

I started with plated, using Berry's, to save pennies.

Now I'm using Hornady, both FMJ and JSWC, because I get more accuracy with true plated.

It appears to me to be accuracy vs. cost. Good luck.


----------



## Rockhound (Sep 28, 2011)

As recoilguy recommended, Precision Delta is hard to beat considering you get a true FMJ instead of plated bullet. I have used Berry's bullets, Rainier bullets, and Precision Delta. Not long ago, the Precision Delta bullets were $119 per 1000, but they recently increased their price to $130 per 1000. Still a really good deal for a quality bullet. However, I must not be the only one to discover this because their Web site shows the bullets to be out of stock and backordered. Call them up and get on their waiting list.


----------



## noylj (Dec 8, 2011)

If you want jacketed, go to Precision Delta or Montana Gold. With both, you will save the most by buying either about 2000 or 6000. These bullets are about the same cost as plated: some times slightly more expensive, some times slightly less expensive, and usually, almost the same. However, the quality is much better in terms of consistent weight, dimensions, and accuracy. These are not cheap bullets to blast away with, though they are certainly priced like it.
I prefer 200gn bullets and think the Precision Delta and Zero 200gn swaged L-SWCs are about the best bullets for the .45. Both, however, seem to be out-of-stock right now--this has been true of Zero for about 3 years.
For excellent inexpensive bullets, see mastercastbullets.com. 
.45 200gn L-SWC: $55.71/1000
.45 230gn L-RN: $64.07/1000
You are not going to get as good a bullet as these without spending more money, if your guns like swaged bullets. These are about the BEST cast bullets I have found.
If you want accuracy, it is either a 200gn L-SWC or a 185gn JHP. 230gn only has a benefit if you are shooting action pistol and want the push of a heavy bullet at low velocity to just barely make power factor. I shot IPSC for about a decade with my hand-cast H&G 68 200gn L-SWC bullets and never even gave 230gn a passing thought.


----------

